# Dog Lovers: What's your favorite breed?



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I've always had a huge love for dogs. But unfortunately my mom doesn't want one and my old cat would never get along with one and I don't want to torture her. But when I get my own place in the future, one of the first things I plan to do is finally get a dog! I have a lot of favorite breeds, but I'd have to say that one of the most intelligent and elegant are German Shepherds. 










Whats your favorite breed?


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

King charles spaniel, but only because we used to have one. We got him from a shelter, the only problem is that this breed of dog are a little bit dopey if you know what i mean.
If i was getting a new dog probably a labrador.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I was just thinking of making a thread like this!

I love huskies (which my doggy just happens to be)









and basset hounds are super awesome


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I have to agree with the OP German Shepards rock! I once had a half German Shepard half Rottweiler, smartest dog we've ever owned. And my neighbors had one and it used to walk with me to school sometimes.I also like terriers their pretty smart too.The terrier mix we own now is my little buddy.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> I was just thinking of making a thread like this!
> 
> I love huskies (which my doggy just happens to be)


I've always loved Huskies as well! There are so beautiful. They were my favorite for such a long time. But I think that personally, their hyperactivity might be too much for me to actually own one.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Homersxchild said:


> their hyperactivity might be too much for me to actually own one.


Yeah, mine's kind of a maniac. She interacts with more people than I do!!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Yeah, mine's kind of a maniac. She interacts with more people than I do!!


Haha, a friend I had in the past had a Husky and he was so freaking hyper. He would never sit still, jumping all over the place. They're very attractive dogs and they will always be high on my list of favorites, but I'm a very calm person and I don't think I'd be able to raise them correctly as they should be.


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

I've always thought Goldendoodles (mix between Golden Retrievers and Poodles) were _adorable_.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I like Basset Hounds. I'm on my 3rd one now. They are stubborn and lazy. They will actively play when you want to and then go sleep when you are done.

If you think they normally look sad, yell at one sometime and their face seems to sag even more. Then they hang their head low and sulk off.

Mine snores, a lot. He always steals my pillow when I get out of bed to go to the bathroom. Seems he always has to have a pillow.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Since I've been alive there have only been English Setters living in my house. They're great dogs.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Basenji
A cat trapped in the body of a dog. Also known as the "barkless" dog.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Boxers!!!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Big fan of the Labrador Retriever. They are insane and super high energy as babies but they eventually grow into being a great dog. I have had my 5.5 year old yellow lab since she was a baby and I wouldn't trade her for any dog in the world. She is the most loving, kindhearted dog alive.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Bit of a fan of Black Labradors but it was my family pet.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I've always loved Dobermans,never had one though. My brother had a Boxer/Rotti mix and it was such a great looking dog.


----------



## fd000 (Oct 31, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> I've always loved Dobermans,never had one though. My brother had a Boxer/Rotti mix and it was such a great looking dog.


I'll have to agree with dobermans! best dogs ever, they will listen to their owners no matter what.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

I prefer smaller dogs...maltese, terriers, yorkies, morkies, shih tzus etc. the biggest I'd go would be like a havanese (although the labradoodle is pretty cute).

cute morkie:









we used to have a maltese looked like this as a puppy:


----------



## userabuser (Jan 21, 2010)

they are like little mercenaries for hire. also if you treat them well and dont provoke their natural aggression/killer instinct they are loyal and loving just like any other dog.

i remember as a kid i stayed the night at my sisters friends place and they had a pitt bull. i slept on the couch and early on in the night this dog jumped up and layed on top of me like on my head and back. i just let it lay on me all night cause i was too scared to get it to move. lol


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

I've always loved German Shepherd, I've had about 4 since i was born. I love them!


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

cant pick. they are all great breeds.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Basenji
> A cat trapped in the body of a dog. Also known as the "barkless" dog.


a _barkless _dog, did you say? :O my current dog has made me so badly want to find and adopt a mute dog one day.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Hard to pick! I love all dogs. Any dog with a sweet disposition. For actually owning, I'd prefer smallish dogs.

Multipoos are so cute it's almost sickening. English bulldogs are also the bomb. I have a shih tzu and he's been nothing but totally awesome his whole life.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Siberian Husky. I want to raise two of them, from puppies to adulthood. Then I wanna have some kids and have my dogs pull them around on the snow, in a sled. I always wanted that when I was little.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^That's so cute. And also so Canadian.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not huge on dogs (I'm warming up to them, though) but I love border collies.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I like Shih Tzus. They're all I've had. The 3 that have lived in my lifetime have been so different in personality though. You can't really judge a whole breed by one dog's personality.

Like someone else said, I potentially love all dogs if they're loving. Pretty much all of them are too which is a funny thing. Even angry, abused dogs tend to have a good heart if you're kind... they've just been psychologically messed up by their owners.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

nothing to fear said:


> a _barkless _dog, did you say? :O my current dog has made me so badly want to find and adopt a mute dog one day.


Basenjis are far from mute although they do tend to be quieter than most dogs. They do not bark but they have a yodeling howl that they use to get your attention. Rudy (who was in the picture) also howled when certain types of music was played. He would also climb out of the 6' high chain link kennel. I had to put a lid on it.


----------



## CuartaVez (Dec 8, 2009)

userabuser said:


> they are like little mercenaries for hire. also if you treat them well and dont provoke their natural aggression/killer instinct they are loyal and loving just like any other dog.


Although i agree that pitbulls are great dogs and indeed one of my favorites, i can't exactly agree with the picture or the message being sent out about them. I mean come on, "mercenaries for hire"? "natural aggression/killer instinct"? I've seen plenty of pitbulls that definitely don't match any of that criteria, some that were as friendly as a lab and got along well with any other animal. I'm trying to clear up this image that pitbulls are some kind've thug or redneckish or whatever kinda dog. No, they can be just as much a loving family dog as any other, so long as you don't raise it michael vick style or nothing like that. Check out petey from lil rascals, the one that was around and loved by children for so many years.


----------



## Half_A_Person (Jun 1, 2007)

I love, love, *LOVE* pitbulls. They are so gorgeous and it breaks my heart when people talk bad about them or when they don't treat them right and make them fight.

I think siberian huskies are the most beautiful though. They are the cutest puppies too. Love pugs too, and last, but certainly not least, the pekingese:


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

oo oo! Awesome topic! I absolutely love wolfdogs! There is nothing cooler than having a dog walk around that looks like a wolf. It's a dream of mine to have one in the future. There's a few different breeds.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Squid24 said:


>


He's a pretty boy =)
Well...unless it's a girl, but beutiful dog there anyway.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Half_A_Person said:


> I love, love, *LOVE* pitbulls. They are so gorgeous and it breaks my heart when people talk bad about them or when they don't treat them right and make them fight.
> 
> I think siberian huskies are the most beautiful though. They are the cutest puppies too. Love pugs too, and last, but certainly not least, the pekingese:


Haha, peks are great. My Auntie had 2 of them. They were real independent little things, almost loveless, but in a funny way. You'd click your fingers and say "come here", and they'd just look at you with this "get stuffed!" face and walk in the other direction.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

i just want a puppy of my own already!! 
the timing is just not right now.


----------



## userabuser (Jan 21, 2010)

CuartaVez said:


> Although i agree that pitbulls are great dogs and indeed one of my favorites.......


sorry man i forgot that many sheltered housebound EXTREMELY IMAGE CONSCIOUS people with massive amounts of 6 oclock american news and internets shoved up their *** could be reading this.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Half_A_Person said:


> I love, love, *LOVE* pitbulls. They are so gorgeous and it breaks my heart when people talk bad about them or when they don't treat them right and make them fight.
> 
> I think siberian huskies are the most beautiful though. They are the cutest puppies too. Love pugs too, and last, but certainly not least, the pekingese:


Hehehe, it's like a mop. xD


----------



## wendykiss897 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a bichon frise...Wendy. I'm going to put a t shirt on her that 
says "i am not a poodle" because everyone not familiar with the breed
thinks she's a poodle.


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Not really a dog lover but I'll make an exception for one of these cuties ^~^


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i love labs










so care-free


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

^ I love labs too. They have such cute and friendly personalities.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I can't pick just one.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Any of the bully breeds or mastiffs. 

I have a bullmastiff (obviously)


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

I love Rottweilers. One of my first jobs was at an animal hospital, and the house pet was a rottweiler. He thought I was his owner, followed me everywhere, and when I would pet him and stop, he'd nudge my arm to keep petting. He was the most loyal dog.. some day I'd love to get a puppy rottweiler.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Golden retrievers are my favorite common dog breed. I like the look of several others but don't have much personal experience with them.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I love these things. A couple live in my neighbourhood and I like to stop and say hello to them when I can.


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

Boxers are gorgeous dogs. I really like the larger breeds, mastiffs, dobermans, and so on. But its just not practical or 
responsible for me to get a dog at this time.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

pita said:


> I love these things. A couple live in my neighbourhood and I like to stop and say hello to them when I can.


yes...but i prefer floppy ears...its sad to see them with their ears put up like that. it's not how they were intended to be.


----------



## CuartaVez (Dec 8, 2009)

lonelygirl88 said:


> yes...but i prefer floppy ears...its sad to see them with their ears put up like that. it's not how they were intended to be.


Yeah n i don't agree with the tail cropping thing either, though i understand people get it don't because they're such happy dogs n they constantly break things by wagging 'em around all day.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

CuartaVez said:


> Yeah n i don't agree with the tail cropping thing either, though i understand people get it don't because they're such happy dogs n they constantly break things by wagging 'em around all day.


what do you mean? boxers are born with short tails. maybe your thinking of a mut?


----------



## CuartaVez (Dec 8, 2009)

Didn't have any one breed in mind specifically.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

How can I say anything else but Cavaliers (aka the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel)

The only dog I ever had was one, see. And he was pretty great.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

I like mutts the best 

But if I had to pick a breed, I would go with either the Australian Kelpie:








Or the Standard Poodle:








Both very smart, athletic dogs.

Edit: Oh! And I also love Staffordshire Terriers:


----------



## catbuddy (Jun 3, 2009)

MINATURE DACHSHUNDS all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =D


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I like quite a few breed of dogs.

My favourites (dogs I've had since my childhood) are Labs, German Shepherds and Maltese Terriers. All three are very different in temperament and appearance, but make great companions. 
I also owned a cross breed mutt, and she was the best. Strong, hardy and loyal and I loved her to death. I miss her.

One day I would like to own a Jack Russell, pure or cross. They're just so fiesty and excitable.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

def the wolfdog =]


----------



## TinShyler (Feb 6, 2010)

There's so many gorgeous breeds! I probably prefer the littler ones, because I am not use to big dogs. 


My favorites are: Maltese terrior, Australian silky terrior, Beagle Breed , Glen of Imaal Terrier,Lakeland Terrier, Norfolk Terrier, Petit Basset Griffon Vendeen, Puli, Volpino, West Highland White Terrier, Welsh Terrier.

I could go on forever and I am probably leaving some out*.*


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm not ready for any pets of my own right now but one day I'd like to have a German Shepherd. My family's always had smaller dogs which is probably why I want to go for a bigger dog of my own in the future.

Beagles are great and will always be one of my favorite breeds. My dad's bred beagles since I was little. Imagine a childhood raised around beagle puppies.  :boogieThey're very friendly, medium-sized, good natured, and outdoorsy dogs. They're perfect for my dad since he likes to take them hunting. We've had more beagles over the years than I can count. We also once had a beagle that was half bassett hound.

Some of our past beagle litters.


















My grandma has bred shih-tzus and lhasa apsos since I was little, so I've had a lot of experience with those dogs too. Their temperaments vary greatly. We have two indoor shih-tzus right now that are very different from one another.

Every time my grandma would have a litter of puppies, my sisters and I would play with them outside and people were just drawn to those pups. People would pull their cars over and drop everything they were doing just to come pet the puppies. If you ever want to be approached by strangers carry a little shih-tzu puppy around. That'll do it.

My sister has a miniature dachshund and he's insanely cute. He's very playful, and he has a really silky coat. He follows my sister everywhere, and gets very upset if she's not around. For example if she's in the bathroom, he'll stand outside the bathroom door and bark. He's a loyal little guy, but he's been difficult to potty train.

My sister's dachshund when he was still a puppy.









All these little dogs are great, but like I said, one day I'd like a bigger one. The only big dog I have experience with was a collie we had a long, long time ago. He had a very easy going personality. He used to let our cat sleep on top of him.

All breeds are special in their own way. I can't think of any breed of dog I dislike, but anyway, to answer your question, german shepherd is the type I'm most drawn to at the moment despite the fact I've never owned one. :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lonelygirl88 said:


> what do you mean? boxers are born with short tails. maybe your thinking of a mut?


No they have long tails naturally. Docking is now banned in Australia which is good imo, but dogs which used to have docked tails look so funny now lol.

<3 boxers, next dog will be another one.


----------



## TinShyler (Feb 6, 2010)

smalltowngirl,
Aww, those puppies are adorable!


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I forget if I answered this or not. Anyway, I really like Chihuahuas. I hate the stereotypes they have such as 'ankle biters.' Mine is just about the sweetest thing ever and definitely doesn't bite.  I'm generally more of a small dogs person but I love big breeds as well. At this point I'm just more used to the little ones, plus I like that they can sit on your lap a hell of a lot easier, lol. Right now other than my Chi I have an Australian Terrier, who I'm pretty sure is invincible after all the times he's nearly died but somehow pulled through (and wow, he turns 14 this year  ) and a Japanese Chin. I had a Pomeranian but she died last year. She had a really lovely nature, the only thing I would've liked to change about her was the fact that she barked pretty much nonstop. She was a lot like me though really, given her barking seemed to be the result of anxiety. Basically all our dogs are antisocial as hell now too, lol. We used to live out in the country so they were never around people much. Now we rent in the middle of town and they sometimes bark and chase people along the fence line-- thankfully a lot of the time I see people looking in at them with delighted looks on their faces, even though they're being barked at, lol. I'm always thinking they must think something like 'what a nice assortment of dogs!' because they all look so different from one another (though they're all small, they still vary a lot in size. Oh my god, I can't believe the Chin was ever smaller than the Chi.... now she's like, 4 times her size. XD ).

Oh my god, I just started rambling about my dogs so bad, lol.  But yeah, I have to say I love Chihuahuas and mostly little dogs but I don't know if I'd have a real 'favourite' breed or anything. Each of my dogs has been a different breed and each has had a completely unique personality. So really I love them all, I mean you never know what you're going to get. I'd love a Poodle at some point, haha.



> Beagles are great and will always be one of my favorite breeds.


Haha, I think they're adorable. I'm always walking past this house that has two and they'll bark and chase me along the fence everytime. Their barks are so deep and strange, I always laugh to myself.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Cocker Spaniel for sure.
Check my pics


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Amanda123 said:


> Not really a dog lover but I'll make an exception for one of these cuties ^~^


:mushy I second that


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

If I could have any breed of dog, probably a Malamute, but I've read that they're not very practical as pets. A Golden Retriever would be my second choice because of their temperament, or possibly a German Shepherd.


----------



## gio289 (Jan 19, 2010)

My favorites are rottweilers, pits, german shephards, huskies, boxers, st. bernards, great danes, english mastiffs... and any other humongous horse of a dog. My absolute favs are rotts and pitts tho! I had a Rott recently named rocky but I had to give him away. The people that have him now dont take care of him and I have no where to put him. He's really like my son tho, it breaks my heart sometimes


----------



## Snail (Feb 9, 2010)

veron said:


> :mushy I second that


Thirded


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm actually a "cat person" but I do love dogs. I love golden retrievers, black labs, & bulldogs, especially.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

I adore Chihuahuas. I'm dying to adopt one, but I just don't have the time right now. 

But I have a thing for Pit Bulls, too. And, I had an Akita growing up, who was the most incredible dog I've ever met.


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

the 101 ones oke


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Girl_Loner said:


>


:afr


----------



## Chuckleberry (Jan 19, 2010)

I love the pound dogs the best. However, I grew up with great collies.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

somethinginthewind said:


> German Shepherds and Bernese Mountain Dogs.


My dad has a Bernese. Its as big as a freaking horse. I can't say I would want one, its too big for me. I never really bonded much with my dads Bernese because I couldn't do anything with it. Too hard to play with or walk outside, he's too big and strong.


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

I absolutely adore Shih Tzus and we've had them ever since I was a baby. I hate when people pronounce it sh*t zoo though. It's actually pronounced shee dzoo but no one believes me.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

beagles by far


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't know much about many breeds, but I adore Pomeranians.










Also love huskies and pugs. My boyfriend's family have a black pug which looks exactly like this one:


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Corgis, of course.


----------



## laurel (Feb 15, 2010)

My favourite breeds are Italian Spinones and Huskies, I would love to own one of each when i'm older.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Labradors, German Shepherds and Border Collies..

My neighbour has a new BC..its the most adorable thing ever.


----------



## enigmaticenigma (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm totally a dog person, so I'm naturally drawn to just about all of them! I've really only owned Shih Tzus though, and I lubs dem. I have two right now (well my mom does, they aren't allowed at my apartments T.T), and I had another one when I was younger. They're such sweetie-pies with the funniest personalities. Soooo much hair though. Lol.

My Blossom hanging out in a hamper:


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

My favorite is the English bulldog









sorry for the huge pic


----------



## grrungis (Oct 17, 2009)

Golden Retreivers

or

Blk Labs


----------



## Mia23 (Feb 15, 2010)

border collie mixes. I like the mutts haha  Medium sized breeds. I have a husky border collie mix also, he is beautiful too!


----------



## catbuddy (Jun 3, 2009)

Minature Dachshunds!!


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I like all of them, except the severely inbred ones like english bulldogs and german shepherds. Of course I"m partial to weims because I have one and they are very intelligent and inquisitive dogs, but I dont know if I'll have another one in the future, they can be a handful. 


















If I ever get another purebred, it will be a caucasian mountain dog, theyre just magnificent. 



























I also love the look of sight hounds, such as the Azawakh, they are pretty rare, so I doubt I'll ever get one, but theyre stunning


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Jack Russel or Pugs


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ LOL, cutest pic.


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

DEFINITELY beagles! They're just...eeeee :love2










Miniature labs come in at a close second, though. I spent an entire Christmas party this year playing with my friend's instead of trying to make conversation with strangers--worth it!


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

labs, siberian husky, and i have this favorite dog and I have no idea what he is... he looks absolutely beautiful though^_^


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Pit Bulls, english bulldogs, and labs


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

The retrievers, especially the Golden. I love all dogs and think every single one of them are great regardless of looks, temper or breed - but when you see a Golden Retriever doing what they do best (ie swimming, running or just enjoying themselves on a good hike on some mountain top somewhere) there's something very majestic about them. Something that makes me feel so incredibly lucky and proud that I am allowed to be there with them. Nothing, nothing means more to me than my Golden girl!

Beyond that I also have a special place in my heart for the bully breeds (pits for instance) as they are so abused, yet if they are rewarded with the right human caretaker they can be the gentlest of family dogs. If I ever have kids and a pit bull, I would have no problem leaving such a dog with my toddler. 

Also the Newfoundlands and similar are just magnificent creatures!


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a chihuaha so I guess chihuahuas. Especially if they're fat. (mines fat <3)

Though a user above posted a pic of a "Corgi" or whatever and that dog is damn cute.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Have 2 goldens and they're awesome  My grandmother used to have a german sheppard, I always liked them too.


----------



## shymtealhead (Feb 16, 2010)

Golden Retrievers for me...family has 2 of them and I think they really are great dogs


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

Laith said:


> I have a chihuaha so I guess chihuahuas. Especially if they're fat. (mines fat <3)
> 
> Though a user above posted a pic of a "Corgi" or whatever and that dog is damn cute.


That's seriously limits their life quality. :/


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

boxers,pitbulls,alaskan malamutes


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Pyreneans
Maremmas
Newfoundlands
Malamutes
Huskies


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love most breeds. My personal fave is the miniature schnauzer. If I could have big dogs, then golden retriever or boxer.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Black lab... but I am biased still because I had a black lab for 11 years and he died on Dec 9, 2008... I still miss him, his name was Punky and he was a great companion.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Cocker Spaniels rule!

Also, Border Collies are really cool.

We had a lovely border collie called Timmy when I was a wee kid. He used to talk me. Aye Timmy would give some great advice. Except that time he advised me to take a flea-bath. That didnt end well.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

I like the small breeds better, but can't say I've given the bigger ones much of a chance. (apartment dwelling, how wonderful you be! not) 

I have a 9? (forget which year he was born in) year old shih tzu and obviously the breed has grown on me. I hate the hair though. *laughs* I'm sure he hates it too.  

Just a list of small dogs I think are cute/adorable:
Pugs
Boston Terriers 
English Bulldogs
Chinese Crested 
Brussels Griffon
Pekingese 

As you can see, I like dogs. ^^;;


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

I've fallen victim to the company of a mini dachshund. He's so great, so I think I like that breed.


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

Xuaraus said:


> I've fallen victim to the company of a mini dachshund. He's so great, so I think I like that breed.


My step family had a little chubby dachshund. It was funny watching him try to hop up onto the couch. hehe ^^ "Work those stubby legs!"


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I have to post this picture because of how intimidating it is.

Cane Corso(Italian Mastiff)









I also like American Bulldogs


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

my golden retrievor has my heart


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

liero133 said:


> The retrievers, especially the Golden. I love all dogs and think every single one of them are great regardless of looks, temper or breed - but when you see a Golden Retriever doing what they do best (ie swimming, running or just enjoying themselves on a good hike on some mountain top somewhere) there's something very majestic about them. Something that makes me feel so incredibly lucky and proud that I am allowed to be there with them. Nothing, nothing means more to me than my Golden girl!
> 
> Beyond that I also have a special place in my heart for the bully breeds (pits for instance) as they are so abused, yet if they are rewarded with the right human caretaker they can be the gentlest of family dogs. If I ever have kids and a pit bull, I would have no problem leaving such a dog with my toddler.
> 
> Also the Newfoundlands and similar are just magnificent creatures!


i agree with everything said in this post. newfandlands rock and my golden retrievor is aawesome


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

i've been getting to know these two *samoyeds*. they're so awesome. 
and we have have two *papillons* but i also love big dogs like *german shepherds*.
not to mention that i love cats too.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Chihuahuas, and not because they're a cute Paris Hilton lapdog, my best friend ever was a chihuahua, I miss him so much .


----------



## McMillan (Sep 7, 2009)

I love pitbulls. They're so rambunctious and curious. My pit loves cats and anyone who's nice to him.

I love dogs in general. The two I have now are rescues. One pitbull and one rat terrier.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

I like a lot of breeds. Newfoundland dogs, labs, boxers, shepherds, danes...
But I would only get a mixed breed because they generally have the least health issues and I don't have tons of money for vet bills.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Yorkshire Terriers - teeny tiny,soooo cute and yet fiesty!


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

-first off... I hope no dog lovers are offended by my username. I love all animals, but just happen to only have a cat right now. haha-

My family always took in strays when I was a kid. We had Retriever/Lab mixes that I have soo many fond memories of~ great dogs.

Right now, my mom's boyfriend has a big black shepherd. She is the biggest scaredycat in the world, honestly... scared when she wind blows, scared of the dishwasher... what a weirdo XD
She is very sweet but has the worse breath I've ever smelled. Her daddy really should help her brush her teeth from time to time.

If I were in a position right now, where I could afford to look after a dog, I would adopt one right away. I love rescue animals and can't understand how or why someone would abuse such lovely animals. It's really sad...

I don't know if I really have a favourite breed. Personality is what's most important.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

PsyKat said:


> Corgis, of course.


Awwwwwwwwwwwdorable!!!

I'm set on an Akita for myself someday...

































They come in so many bootiful colors! Look like strong guard dogs, and wicked cuddly too!!


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Raccoon Dogs. I know they're not domesticated, but just look at them. 



















Unfortunately, the poor things are hunted for their fur. :no


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I like Labradors, Golden retrievers, German Shepperd, and English Bulldogs.


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

Boxers and Mastiffs


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

My family own a Rough Collie (Leo) and a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (Monty):










I also like Rottweilers and Beagles, and my boyfriend likes Huskies and German Shepherds so hopefully when we ever get somewhere to live with enough space and have any money we could get one of more of those breeds.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

If I ever get a dog, I want a miniature schnauzer. I love them. I don't have the space for a big dog, and dislike most toy dogs' personalities (yap yap yap yap).


----------



## penguin runner (Apr 28, 2010)

Growing up my family has had a German Shepard, a Border Collie, and now a Maltese-Poodle. So those all have special places in my heart (especially the Border Collie... such wonderful dogs). 
But I think the one breed I've always wanted and probably my favourite would be Siberian Husky. The multi-coloured eyes that they can have is just amazing to look at.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Though I've only ever had a small dog, I've never ever ever met a golden retreiver that was not totally awesome.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Just found a new love: *Greyhounds.* :boogie


----------



## maltese (Sep 11, 2010)

Maltese is my favorite - great lapdog in the evening and loves to play during the day.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> my golden retriever has my heart


^this.


----------



## FaintOfHearts (Sep 13, 2009)

bezoomny said:


> If I ever get a dog, I want a miniature schnauzer. I love them. I don't have the space for a big dog, and dislike most toy dogs' personalities (yap yap yap yap).


Seconded. I have a Cockapoo right now, but Ive always wanted a mini schnauzer, or a Scottie.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

My mom bought this really cute puppy dog, it was expensive, $700. Forgot what breed it is though, she ended up returning it because we didn't realize how you have to take care of puppy dogs like they are babies (you have to feed them by hand) and it was too much work. He was a licker.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I love my bassets


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

border collies, lab retrievers, and rottweilers


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Shih-poos are definitely growing on. I love that they're hypoallergenic and low shedding, I'm just not that big of fan of small dogs. If I get my own dog down the road, I think I'd go for a Labradoodle or a Goldendoodle.

Labradoodle pup









Goldendoodle pup


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

schnauzers


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I like Beagles


----------



## becky1789 (Jul 26, 2010)

Dogs are ace, better than people! I love my dog 

He's an oversized Yorkie with prominent teeth.


I always think dogs that look wolf-like are the most attractive, like huskies and German shepherd dogs. But I don't really have a favourite breed.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Blue rhone cocker spaniel.

But apart from present pet obligations, maybe a Shiba Inu.










Just wanna hug him. Me aunty's got a labradoodle and he's pretty but a bit dumb, which is a shame. If I ever get rich and get a decent house and land, I'd be tempted to go for a great dane or a retired greyhound.


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

I like mutts. They come in all shapes, sizes, and colors and are always unique. I have a basset hound/border collie mix that's very sweet-tempered and smart. She was also cheap at the animal shelter. 

That said, I'd love to own a schipperke someday. I hear they can be kind of ill-tempered, though.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have had all kinds of dogs, and I just adore my miniature schnauzer! I want more .


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

nycdude said:


> I like Beagles


Yep! So cute, lap-sized, loyal, playful, and I find their bark/howl hilarious. They are so great and friendly with little kids (and everyone, really). I'm biased though because I have a beagle :boogie

I haven't had experience with any other dogs in my life (weird, I know). Just based on looks I'd love a Shiba Inu, Akita, Boxer, Newfie, Poodle, Goldendoodle, Lab, Samoyed, Great Dane... But I don't think I have the energy to play with or train active dogs.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Black Labradors,we have two and I would not swap them for anything.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

German Shepherds. I absolutely love them. They're so beautiful, brave, versatile and smart. I have two and they're my babies. <3 They're both the type of dogs that would risk their lives for their family if needed. My second favorite is probably a Husky. I tend to prefer dogs that are wolf-like.


----------



## DebbieParmenter (Mar 22, 2011)

I've always loved Huskies and Golden Retrievers. But sometimes ours get pretty rowdy and messy and it drives us crazy. Thankfully, we found this site that helps train dogs. www.trainingacademyfordogs.com Here's for those who might need a little help.  Cheers!


----------



## vi et animo (Feb 16, 2011)

Shar Pei


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Mutt.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had a cocker spaniel - the tan kind - loved him to pieces.
He learned not to bark....unless he was stuck outside with his chain. He had an amazingly deep bark for a dog his size. He was "pleasantly plump" as noted by our vet :lol.

GASP! He passed away March 25, 2002 after turning 13 that St. Patrick's Day :cry.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

man thats a hard question...

Golden Retriver
Bernese Mountain Dog
Shiba Inu


----------



## GlorifiedG (Mar 18, 2011)

Aeirdale terrier. Although i do love a lot of different breeds


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I like Rhodesian Ridgebacks. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

SAMOYEDS OF COURSE!!!!!:heart:heart:heart

I also love German Shepherds ZAC is awesome:heart

View attachment 8236


View attachment 8237


View attachment 8238


View attachment 8239


Max my friends SBT is awesome:heart

Rottweilers, Staffordshire Bull Terriers, Cavalier King Charles Spaniels,
Pit Bull Terriers, American Staffies, Dogo Argentino, (although I've never met one in RL as they are banned here) Cane Corso, Dogue De Bordeux, Labradors and many more..........


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

spaceygirl said:


> I prefer smaller dogs...maltese, terriers, yorkies, morkies, shih tzus etc. the biggest I'd go would be like a havanese (although the labradoodle is pretty cute).
> 
> cute morkie:
> 
> ...


Awwww Super cute pics Spaceygirl:heart:heart:heart I love these little guys!!!


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty much anything over 50lbs from a reputable breeder. Right now that's an akita (japanese bred akitas only not american type)


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

userabuser said:


> they are like little mercenaries for hire. also if you treat them well and dont provoke their natural aggression/killer instinct they are loyal and loving just like any other dog.
> 
> i remember as a kid i stayed the night at my sisters friends place and they had a pitt bull. i slept on the couch and early on in the night this dog jumped up and layed on top of me like on my head and back. i just let it lay on me all night cause i was too scared to get it to move. lol


I love Pitties, too hun. And agree with your post
But your pic is a little contradictory!!!!
I have seen nice photos of pitties behaving beautifully, showing affection for kids, other pets, owners etc.
I'm a massive supporter of ban Breed Specific Legislation in our country.
They are actually trying to ban the Pit Bull, Amstaff. It is illegal to breed Pit Bulls here so therefore eventually the breed will die out here.
The problem is that anyone can buy them and frequently they are bought for the sole purpose of harnessing that aggression for dog fighting, protecting the property and not being fully secured within it, and idiots that own them for the status symbol of having a "dangerous dog breed".
These dogs then become killers and are Put To Sleep when they were only doing what they were trained to do. 
I support Responsible Dog Ownership which includes knowing all about the breed you are buying before you buy, If you own a potentially dangerous breed of dog you need to ensure your property is fully secure, When walking them they need to be wearing a breathable muzzle. Prevention is better than seeing the breed become extinct!!!

Sorry hehehe rant over!!!


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

I've always had a thing for Huskies and Labs :love2
Though I probably wouldn't get a dog unless I have a huge as s place of my own.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

CuartaVez said:


> Although i agree that pitbulls are great dogs and indeed one of my favorites, i can't exactly agree with the picture or the message being sent out about them. I mean come on, "mercenaries for hire"? "natural aggression/killer instinct"? I've seen plenty of pitbulls that definitely don't match any of that criteria, some that were as friendly as a lab and got along well with any other animal. I'm trying to clear up this image that pitbulls are some kind've thug or redneckish or whatever kinda dog. No, they can be just as much a loving family dog as any other, so long as you don't raise it michael vick style or nothing like that. Check out petey from lil rascals, the one that was around and loved by children for so many years.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

:agree And Micheal Vick was a sick, sadistic ******* like all those involved with dog fighting are :mum I've seen many Pit Bulls that were friendly also
It would be a shame if the breed were to become extinct because of sick people who make these dogs become aggressive killers.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Ospi said:


> No they have long tails naturally. Docking is now banned in Australia which is good imo, but dogs which used to have docked tails look so funny now lol.
> 
> <3 boxers, next dog will be another one.


Yeah I have to say I'm not a fan of tail docking. IMO the tail is connected to the spine so to chop it off must surely do some damage. I've noticed this with Rotti's. When I touch their Stumps they seem to hate it, but if I touch the Rotti's with tails they are fine with it. I mean it could be due to the individual dogs temperament... But it just seems like the ROtti's with their tails left intact seem happier


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

gio289 said:


> My favorites are rottweilers, pits, german shephards, huskies, boxers, st. bernards, great danes, english mastiffs... and any other humongous horse of a dog. My absolute favs are rotts and pitts tho! I had a Rott recently named rocky but I had to give him away. The people that have him now dont take care of him and I have no where to put him. He's really like my son tho, it breaks my heart sometimes


I really feel for you, hun. Your Rocky is in a terrible situation and my heart goes out to both of you. :cuddle
I was in a similar situation some years ago and my ex Staffordshire Bull Terrier ended up being bitten by a snake in the new owners backyard and he died. :cry He was a beautiful boy and would never hurt a fly. So I know what you're going through. I hope things get better for you, hun


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Girl_Loner said:


>


Awesome!!! I'm in love :heart:heart:heart Your Bull Terrier is beautiful :yes


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Were said:


> Jack Russel or Pugs


Awesome pic, hun:yes I love it  So huge :teeth:heart


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Bouvier des Flandres. Best pet my family ever owned. Got a picture, but I don't have a scanner. Balls to that.


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

Rottweilers and Husky.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

german shepherds, german shepherds, and german shepherds.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a pug, so I suppose pugs.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

New-found love of Greyhounds.

<3


----------



## binsky (Jan 26, 2011)

Boxers.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> Seriously though, STOP USING BREEDERS, you bastar*s. There enough dogs out there wasting away in shelters, and you're adding to the problem.


First having done rescue I think supporting reputable breeders who do everything possible to try to make sure their puppies don't end up in shelters is a much better way to lessen the dog overpopulation problem than adopting one so there is space for another to take it's place. Poor breeders and irresponsible owners who don't keep track of their unaltered animals just use the space in shelters to dump their problems so they don't have to worry about them. This keeps a shelter constantly full no matter how many people adopt and your work as a rescuer never makes progress.

Second none of the dogs I've fostered or rescued were good representations of the breed. Some were good dogs but they were not what you'd expect from the breed. The shibas we fostered were more like terriers (can't stand terriers) without the double coat. I've had enough of dealing with background issues and randomness from not knowing the breeding. I want to get something predictable. Where the temperament of the parents is known, the line has shown to be good sane working dogs, all the health testing has been done, you know what size the dog will get, you know it's coat/shedding type, and you know it will fit your household. The shiba we got from a breeder is everything a shiba should be and nothing like the puppy mill crap we rescued multiple times and had to deal with. My akita is mentally stable and safe around the other animals unlike some of the crosses, poorly bred, or not socialized dogs that give the breed a bad name.

Third many rescues have too strict of adoption requirements. They shoot themselves in the foot by applying opinion to animal keeping situations instead of truly investigating the home with an open mind and placing an animal with a suitable temperament. Good breeders often do their homework and spend months working with a potential puppy buyer to get to know their situation. Then they pick out a puppy who's temperament matches. Despite successfully keeping that breed or species or even doing rescue work with dozens of them I have been turned down by shelters and breed rescues for little things like not have another 1' height on the fence to my dog yard when my dogs are never outside unsupervised anyway or keeping small animals when they are in a custom built secure cage behind a door that is never opened when the dog is not secured to prevent it entering the room.

So adopting is not always the correct route to take and breeders are not always evil. It is not as black and white as some pro adoption propaganda would have you believe.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> german shepherds, german shepherds, and german shepherds.


This! German Shepherds are my favorite : )


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Akane said:


> First having done rescue I think supporting reputable breeders who do everything possible to try to make sure their puppies don't end up in shelters is a much better way to lessen the dog overpopulation problem than adopting one so there is space for another to take it's place. Poor breeders and irresponsible owners who don't keep track of their unaltered animals just use the space in shelters to dump their problems so they don't have to worry about them. This keeps a shelter constantly full no matter how many people adopt and your work as a rescuer never makes progress.
> 
> Second none of the dogs I've fostered or rescued were good representations of the breed. Some were good dogs but they were not what you'd expect from the breed. The shibas we fostered were more like terriers (can't stand terriers) without the double coat. I've had enough of dealing with background issues and randomness from not knowing the breeding. I want to get something predictable. Where the temperament of the parents is known, the line has shown to be good sane working dogs, all the health testing has been done, you know what size the dog will get, you know it's coat/shedding type, and you know it will fit your household. The shiba we got from a breeder is everything a shiba should be and nothing like the puppy mill crap we rescued multiple times and had to deal with. My akita is mentally stable and safe around the other animals unlike some of the crosses, poorly bred, or not socialized dogs that give the breed a bad name.
> 
> ...


I agree with you about when you purchase a purebred dog from a reputable ethical breeder (not a backyard breeder) you will have a good idea of what you are buying. Hereditary diseases or joint conditions cannot always be diagnosed and you could always be the unlucky person that has to cope with these problems later on I speak from personal experience with my current dog who has joint problems.

I admire people who adopt dogs as they are giving them a second chance at life because without these ppl the dogs would be put to sleep. I also know that many of these dogs come with massive behavioural issues and many cannot be fixed as it is too ingrained in the dogs mind. And with these dogs it is best for all concerned that they are PTS anyway. eg human or dog aggression, fear aggression, dominance aggression.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Do people like dogs that look like them?


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

^:lol

I like Staffordshire Bull Terriers. I think they're quite a mistaken breed over here since they're often desired by people as some kind of status symbol and so get a bad rep since they're so frequently poorly trained by those who tend to own them. But they can be the sweetest things. 

Mixed breeds are probably my favourite, though.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

LALoner said:


> Do people like dogs that look like them?


Apart from your ridiculous picture, I do notice that a lot of people pick dogs that resemble them either in looks or temperament. I find it cute.

I for one have protruding ribs, so do Greyhounds. :b


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Favourite breed: Huskie

Favourite Sex Position: Doggy Style


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Monroee said:


> Apart from your ridiculous picture, I do notice that a lot of people pick dogs that resemble them either in looks or temperament. I find it cute.
> 
> I for one have protruding ribs, so do Greyhounds. :b


You do look a little greyhoundish.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Great Pyrenees


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Huskies are my favourites (Siberian Husky and Alaskan Malamute). But I love Golden Retrievers and German Shepherds too!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

BostonB said:


> That's a slippery slope if ever there was one.


No way, greyhounds are cool.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

LALoner said:


> You do look a little greyhoundish.


Yes! :clap


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Labrador, we have 2 labradors so i'm probably a bit biased! Lovely loyal dogs they are.


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

bishon frise


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm a fan of German Shepherds and Huskies- like a lot of other people, apparently. I've never had the chance to own one though, my family has always had golden retrievers (not that that's a bad thing, they're probably in my top 5).

For the sake of not saying the same thing as everyone else though, I also think it would be really cool to have a Kai Ken.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

LALoner said:


> Do people like dogs that look like them?


man i could stare at this al day..it's so cool, you should try to find more of these. at first was only scrolled down enough to se the first 2.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

pugs


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I despise Chihuahua's, But I have one. I love him, But I can no longer trust him; Which is unfortunate. I will never own one again. I also have a little Sheltie, And they are just wonderful. Collies overall are the most lovable. They are excellent dogs. I like German Shepherds as well. Had one when I was a kid, And he was a great dog. I love dogs. They are truly a human's best friend. I love the special bond that they have towards their family, Between human and animal. They're the best pet.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

Irish wolfhound!


----------



## binsky (Jan 26, 2011)

ImmortalxApathy said:


> I despise Chihuahua's, But I have one. I love him, But I can no longer trust him; Which is unfortunate. I will never own one again. I also have a little Sheltie, And they are just wonderful. Collies overall are the most lovable. They are excellent dogs. I like German Shepherds as well. Had one when I was a kid, And he was a great dog. I love dogs. They are truly a human's best friend. I love the special bond that they have towards their family, Between human and animal. They're the best pet.


What happened with the Chihuahua that you can't trust him?


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

ImmortalxApathy said:


> I despise Chihuahua's, But I have one. I love him, But I can no longer trust him; Which is unfortunate.


i have a chihuahua. They're a special breed that requires more training and discipline than other breeds. I despise people like parisn hilton for havinf people think these are toy dogs.

I love dogs. My family in total have 5 dogs of various breeds.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

mismac said:


> i have a chihuahua. They're a special breed that requires more training and discipline than other breeds. I despise people like parisn hilton for havinf people think these are toy dogs.


I remember watching her host Saturday Night Live and during the opening monologue she had her chihuahua with her, and when the camera would zoom in on them you could see the poor thing shaking and it looked absolutely terrified.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> and when the camera would zoom in on them you could see the poor thing shaking and it looked absolutely terrified.


 Don't they always look like that? Everytime I ever saw a chihuahuah they were always trembling at least a little.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Neapolitan Mastiff










Boxer










Pitbull










Chinese Shar Pei/Pitbull mix






Basset Hound


----------



## saso (Dec 15, 2009)

I love the English Bulldog. with their squishie faces. eww just want to eat them up. :b


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I have always been intrigued and always like German Shepards. I never owned one or had a mixed breed of one..but I do want one in the future. They looks so laidback, loyal, will do anything for you. 

I also like Beagles. They are so adorable looking and I actually like their bark.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

meganmila said:


> I have always been intrigued and always like German Shepards. I never owned one or had a mixed breed of one..but I do want one in the future. They looks so laidback, loyal, will do anything for you.
> 
> I also like Beagles. They are so adorable looking and I actually like their bark.


My dad owns both a German Sheperd/ Lab mix and a Beagle. The Shepard/Lab Mix is extremely smart, calm, loyal, and protective of my dad. Beagle's are very hard to keep up with though. They're very energetic and playful, so it can be a difficult taking care of them. Here is a picture of them when they were younger. The Beagle is still about the same size while the Shepard has become an enormous beast since then.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

mrbojangles said:


> My dad owns both a German Sheperd/ Lab mix and a Beagle. The Shepard/Lab Mix is extremely smart, calm, loyal, and protective of my dad. Beagle's are very hard to keep up with though. They're very energetic and playful, so it can be a difficult taking care of them. Here is a picture of them when they were younger. The Beagle is still about the same size while the Shepard has become an enormous beast since then.


They are really cute. I heard German Shepards are usually calm and yes really smart. I didn't know that about Beagles....they can't be as bad as Jack Russell though..well I hope not. I dunno if I want a hyper dog..since I'm not all the time hyper and all. But that would be cool to have a GS and a beagle at the same time.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Labrador 
Pit Bull
^^Because I have a Pitador .
Shih Tzu
Golden Retriever


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Husky

I guess I like them due to their close physical similarity to the wolf (a creature which I have much admiration for).


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Love my doggie Cassandra Lynn, she is german shepard/grey hound mix. Fast as lightening and a great big cuddle bug!!!  *
*IF I can ever figure out how to post a photo in this little box thingy I will post one of her. *


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

VTinOR said:


>


I'm not a dog lover but if I were to get a dog, I think I'd like a pomeranian. I only like small dogs. The big ones are not my thing, cause of the smell, drooling, and on top of that they don't live very long. The really small dogs live much longer and would be less intimidating to my future cats. I believe pomeranians live 12-15 years on average and don't have too many health problems. So many of the other pure breeds have crap loads of health problems from being inbred. I'd prefer to get one from the pound.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Akita









Coonhounds

















And of course mutts


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Big Cats> dogs, keep your pit bulls and rottweilers safe inside your cozy homes, the mountain lion is on the loose, the lion and the tiger have bigger prey to hunt


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> Big Cats> dogs, keep your pit bulls and rottweilers safe inside your cozy homes, the mountain lion is on the loose, the lion and the tiger have bigger prey to hunt


Are you the kind of person that goes on youtube videos and incessantly writes comments about how your favoured predatory animal could beat up all the other predatory animals?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

kiirby said:


> Are you the kind of person that goes on youtube videos and incessantly writes comments about how your favoured predatory animal could beat up all the other predatory animals?


even tiger cubs are cuter, 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Polar bear cubs are better at dancing than lion cubs.










So there.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Big Tough Looking Sweet Heart.








Just Plain Big.








Min Pin.








Big Black German Shepherd.








Alaskan Husky.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

CuartaVez said:


> Although i agree that pitbulls are great dogs and indeed one of my favorites, i can't exactly agree with the picture or the message being sent out about them. I mean come on, "mercenaries for hire"? "natural aggression/killer instinct"? I've seen plenty of pitbulls that definitely don't match any of that criteria, some that were as friendly as a lab and got along well with any other animal. I'm trying to clear up this image that pitbulls are some kind've thug or redneckish or whatever kinda dog. No, they can be just as much a loving family dog as any other, so long as you don't raise it michael vick style or nothing like that. Check out petey from lil rascals, the one that was around and loved by children for so many years.


I agree! ^^^ :clap


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Girl_Loner said:


>


Hahaha yeah gotta love the boxheads!!! No seriously I love bull terriers 
they are so super friendly and want to be all over you!!!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> I have to post this picture because of how intimidating it is.
> 
> Cane Corso(Italian Mastiff)
> 
> ...


Yeah man!! I love the Cane Corso's altough they are illegal to import into our country!!! They look awesome and are hard dogs I've learned. Am Bulldogs are pretty cool, too.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

lazy calm said:


> i've been getting to know these two *samoyeds*. they're so awesome.
> and we have have two *papillons* but i also love big dogs like *german shepherds*.
> not to mention that i love cats too.


Hey matey, I have a Samoyed called Simba. He is my boy!!! 
Here he is after his bath, all nice and clean!!

View attachment 9786


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

This is my lil Bully Dog, Tazz


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

LALoner said:


> Do people like dogs that look like them?


My Samoyed is absolutely gorgeous like I am!!! :b:teeth hahaha


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

HEY GUYS I ISSUE YOU A CHALLENGE - POST A PIC OF A BREED OF DOG I DON'T LIKE!!!! LMAO:b:clap :clap


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> Big Cats> dogs, keep your pit bulls and rottweilers safe inside your cozy homes, the mountain lion is on the loose, the lion and the tiger have bigger prey to hunt


:b :b :b mate!!!


----------



## losinghope (Mar 29, 2011)

I love dogs so much.

I couldn't choose just one breed. Although i do love labs and retrievers


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I like pretty much any dog that has a nice, bulbous nose. And most of them do.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I really love them all, though I've only ever had goldens. I do have a major soft spot for giant breeds, too. If ever I move somewhere with a bigger yard, I'm getting a newfie.

That face. :mushy










And here's my 100-pound cuddle bug:


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Beagles.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

German shepherds or Golden retrievers probably.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Shibas


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

floppy eared corgis...see my profile


----------



## jmacguire (Dec 14, 2011)

Labrador is a good companion. I think it is a good breed.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I love mutts! Medium-ish size are good. I'm not a fan of the puntables (any tiny dog seen in the arms of Paris Hilton or other useless celebs). It should be bigger than a cat.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

I want to get a wolf later in life. Seriously beautiful animals, and you can tell they're still pretty wild at heart (Used to interact with two on a constant basis when I was younger). I'll need to get a powerful domestic dog before that though, just so I can learn the ropes when controlling. It's not that I don't know how to handle dogs, but if you mess up when controlling something like a wolf, it's either someones livelyhood or life that gets messed up, as opposed to a nip on the ankle.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm a cat person, but I like poodles, chihuahuas, pomeranians, german shepherds, pugs, border collies, and cavalier king charles spaniels:


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

I've pretty much always had a dog, first was a little black chihuahua when I was 4. I've also had a miniature english terrier, a doberman, 2 German shepards and another chihuahua. But my all time fave is the Rottweiler and since my first I've owned 5 and between my 2 females they've had 27 puppies!

Rotties are by far the smartest dogs I've ever owned. Their loyalty is unmatched and raised properly they can be as gentle as a kitten when required and if need be can produce 400 pounds of bite force which is also unmatched in the dog world. 

A pic of my current runnin' dog, Dante.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

German shepherd, used to have one.


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

The best dog I ever had was a Golden Retriever, really wonderful dogs


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

My dog is a bull terrier. I've had more pit bulls than anything. I don't know if I have a favorite though. I really like weimaraners but I've never had one. Same for vizslas. I've never had a dog with that slim, muscular look. My parents always get chunkies. :b And they're adorable, I always love them. My current dog is my favorite dog but bull terriers aren't my favorite breed of dogs.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm a little dog lova lol. I love chihuahuas, daschunds, and yorkies. Recently I've fallen in love with Corgis!! 

As far as big dogs I think dalmations and dobermans are gorgeous


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

We have a gorgeous blue Weimaraner in our building.

I personally like Dobermans, they have that sleek intelligent look and are extremely loyal and protective of their family:


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

^ Awesome video.


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

I just adore Labs  They're so loving, just an overall great breed.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

Weiner dogs (daschund).

My future weiner dog will be named Frank(enfurter), Oscar Meier, or Schneider 

I also like Shelties and Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

I want to add.. Irish Wolfhound. My dad used to own one. Magnificent dogs.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Crystalline said:


> We have a gorgeous blue Weimaraner in our building.
> 
> I personally like Dobermans, they have that sleek intelligent look and are extremely loyal and protective of their family:


Oh Christalline I love this Video!! :heart Thanks so much for posting it


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> I'm a cat person, but I like poodles, chihuahuas, pomeranians, german shepherds, pugs, border collies, and cavalier king charles spaniels:


Awww soo freakin' cute!!! :heart:heart:heart


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> I've pretty much always had a dog, first was a little black chihuahua when I was 4. I've also had a miniature english terrier, a doberman, 2 German shepards and another chihuahua. But my all time fave is the Rottweiler and since my first I've owned 5 and between my 2 females they've had 27 puppies!
> 
> Rotties are by far the smartest dogs I've ever owned. Their loyalty is unmatched and raised properly they can be as gentle as a kitten when required and if need be can produce 400 pounds of bite force which is also unmatched in the dog world.
> 
> A pic of my current runnin' dog, Dante.


Dante is a handsome boy!! Rottweiler's are awesome dogs. Great
all-rounder dogs that perform well in many roles ie Schutzhund trials, protection work, obedience trials, therapy dogs etc...


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I like pugs.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I have an American Staffordshire terrier mutt and a German shepherd/collie/grayhound mutt, so they're my favorites.



I also think blue heelers are really pretty.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Labs


----------



## little_miss (Nov 3, 2006)

English Cocker Spaniels and Finnish Lapphunds.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

labs
shih tzu
west highland, they're like cartoon shaped!


----------



## Vexed (Oct 25, 2009)

I love English Springer Spaniels.


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Siberian Huskies









Pomeranian


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

pbandjam said:


> Siberian Huskies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These photo's are just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

http://www.thedogsbreeds.com/gallery/beagles/beagles_3.jpg*
Beagle *


----------



## Dioque (Dec 3, 2011)

Border collies and belgian malinois.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> I have to post this picture because of how intimidating it is.
> 
> Cane Corso(Italian Mastiff)


Dear god that dog is beautiful. He looks like a canine version of a black panther, shame they're banned in Oz.



Catherine Cavatica said:


> Dante is a handsome boy!! Rottweiler's are awesome dogs. Great
> all-rounder dogs that perform well in many roles ie Schutzhund trials, protection work, obedience trials, therapy dogs etc...


Dante thanks you Catherine! 

Great all-rounders they are! A bad reputation put me off them until I met my first and I learned once you get to know them they are big affectionate goof balls, always up for some high jinx but very clever and their "wait and see" attitude holds those raised properly back from unwarranted aggression.

Your Samoyed is a looker too btw, they're beautiful furballs. :yes

But on a more serious note...

I'm just curious, I saw earlier in the thread that you support banning certain breeds in Oz which I find odd as I assume you mean the most recent banning of pitbulls in Vic yet you also argued that they're capable of being great pets which is contradictory.

I don't mean to start an argument (your opinion is just as valid as mine) I'm all for certain breeds being more tightly controlled with mandatory training, large fines for non-registration etc but the banning of a breed because of irresponsible owners, to me, is knee-jerking of the highest order. If The Rottweiler Club of Victoria wasn't so organized rotties would probably be a banned breed aswell, it's been brought up atleast a couple of times since the late 90's.

Obviously that bothers me greatly but what also bothers me is that studies in Australia have shown breeds such as german shepards, blue/red healers, dobermans, bull terriers (not pitbulls) attribute to more maulings (but less deaths) than pitbulls and rotties but the others are never demonized and I find that somewhat hypocritical.

That and in the long run all dog breeds combined kill FAR LESS people than humans do so while we're banning lethal things why not ban cars, alcohol, steak knives and fast food?

Sorry if I'm coming across like a prick but it irks me when politicians/people call for things to be banned rather than atleast discussing or trying other alternatives (it's becoming a worrying trend in Oz) when we're supposed to be living in a democratic and free country.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm with the German Shepherd crew 

When I was younger, I thought German Shepherds were mean and kind of scary, but it is a whole different story when you get one for yourself. Mine is a long haired German Shepherd and she is beautiful and surprisingly affectionate.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Collies

(my doggy)


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Golden Retriever. Great temperament and intelligent.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Corgis are cute


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I like Dalmatians










And Huskies!


----------



## nerdybunny (Nov 12, 2011)

I love my long haired daschund! His name is Otto Von Bismark.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

This looks so much like my dog that died 3 years ago... his name was Punky and he was 11 when he didn't wake up one morning...  I'll never had another dog... but he was a joy to have.


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

ShiptoShore said:


> Golden Retriever. Great temperament and intelligent.


They are such amazing dogs  My family has had two, both were just so sweet, let the kids climb all over them, never fussed or got upset. Once I move out of my apartment and can have a large breed dog, I am geting another Golden


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Mutts! Mine is obviously mostly German Shepard. But I love mutts. No clue what they are looking at.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a labradoodle and i luffs her. <3

Labradoodles are not supposed to shed, but mine does so i musta gotten a defective one lol


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> Dear god that dog is beautiful. He looks like a canine version of a black panther, shame they're banned in Oz.
> 
> Dante thanks you Catherine!
> 
> ...


Either I've failed to explain myself properly or you have greatly missunderstood my views because you would know that I agree with 
you about breed banning. I think it's wrong and I'm TOTALLY AGAINST the Breed Specific Legislation Laws!!!

I even attended the rally in the city with many other Dog Trainer's, Breed experts, vet's, dog owners, Various breed clubs including Amstaffs, Rotti, Alaskan Malamute etc. and we are all furious that people actually think that banning an entire breed for the actions of some that were most likely not brought up properly, had and irresponsible owner, did not recieve enough early socialisation to other dogs and people, were encouraged to be aggressive is totally unfair and also would not reduce the number of dog attacks since there are other breeds of dog involved in these attacks....

So I agree with you, mate:b Wow! Now I'm anxious that I can't express myself properly. I just can't believe you missunderstood me about this because I'm very clear on how I feel about this issue..:afr :con

But anyway it's all good at least were on the same page, now.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

gustafsg said:


> I'm with the German Shepherd crew
> 
> When I was younger, I thought German Shepherds were mean and kind of scary, but it is a whole different story when you get one for yourself. Mine is a long haired German Shepherd and she is beautiful and surprisingly affectionate.


 ^^^^^^^^^^
Awwww gorgeous puppy, mate! I felt the same way when I was younger but then I met and made a lifelong connection with a German Sheperd I looked after at the Boarding Kennels where I worked for 11 years.
Sadly Zac had to be PTS due to health issues.

Love your pup!!!!


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

IHugZombles said:


> Personally I like all dogs, but I really love Lurchers. I know they're not a breed, but I wanted to share my opinion.
> 
> We have two and they're amazing dogs. People always think they need so much exercise, but they only need two half-hour walks a day and then they sleep, they're really lazy. <3
> 
> ...


Adorable. What are lurchers? Never heard that name before. Love that you rescued them, tool.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Dalmations are great pets. Intelligent, loving, loyal.

I've always wanted a greyhound though; they just look so funny!

Or a sausage dog, so I can do this to it:


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Catherine Cavatica said:


> Either I've failed to explain myself properly or you have greatly missunderstood my views because you would know that I agree with
> you about breed banning. I think it's wrong and I'm TOTALLY AGAINST the Breed Specific Legislation Laws!!!
> 
> I even attended the rally in the city with many other Dog Trainer's, Breed experts, vet's, dog owners, Various breed clubs including Amstaffs, Rotti, Alaskan Malamute etc. and we are all furious that people actually think that banning an entire breed for the actions of some that were most likely not brought up properly, had and irresponsible owner, did not recieve enough early socialisation to other dogs and people, were encouraged to be aggressive is totally unfair and also would not reduce the number of dog attacks since there are other breeds of dog involved in these attacks....
> ...


:um Wow, I've just gone and made myself look like a complete moron, I need to learn how to read. Seriously I'm sorry about that, my fault, not yours. No need to feel anxious about not being able to express yourself properly when idiots like myself misinterpret wording and jump the gun before asking questions.

On page 8 you said you're "a massive supporter of *ban* Breed Specific Legislation", using "ban" instead of "banning" is where I got confused. But if I'd read the rest of your message properly I would've understood that we're actually on the same page.

Again I apologise and I'm going to go away and stand in the naughty corner until I've learnt my lesson about not assuming incase I make an a** of myself and all that.

Much respect for going to the rally to oppose the legislation btw!


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Misanthropic79 said:


> :um Wow, I've just gone and made myself look like a complete moron, I need to learn how to read. Seriously I'm sorry about that, my fault, not yours. No need to feel anxious about not being able to express yourself properly when idiots like myself misinterpret wording and jump the gun before asking questions.
> 
> On page 8 you said you're "a massive supporter of *ban* Breed Specific Legislation", using "ban" instead of "banning" is where I got confused. But if I'd read the rest of your message properly I would've understood that we're actually on the same page.
> 
> ...


:lol Tbh when I first read your response I wanted to slap you!! hahaha
I was thinking 'Did he even READ my response?!!!'

But I calmed down and thought I'd be polite and try to more clearly articulate what I meant. I was pretty proud of myself because I would usually go beserk first, reply by offending the person, and then lose a potential friend.  (Unless of course, unlike you, the person meant to have a go at me..)

But I forgive you because we've all made asses of ourselves from assuming as my Dad taught me......

" When you assume you make an *** out of you and me!" bahahahaha

I would love to meet you and your Rotti if another meet up is organised. 


Cheers xx


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I like Staffies (especially mutt ones where the snout is still blunt but they're not as stocky), Pitt Bulls, Huskies, Scottish Terriers, and some Airedales.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

German Shepherd. If you disagree, you never owned a German Shepherd.


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Husky!


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Lanter said:


> German Shepherd. If you disagree, you never owned a German Shepherd.


This.

Oh, and here's another awesome picture of my German Shepherd harassing my cats:


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

+1 on the German Shepherd. Really lush dogs.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Tacos said:


> Shibas


Very cute. My favorite too  
I also like tintin dogs, is it fox terier?








Also, anyone know the quiet type of dogs?
I ever saw husky.. husky is very cool, people say that husky can't bark.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My dog was actually 1/2 black lab, 1/4 German shepherd and 1/4 greyhound... a perfect mix for me... and became a part of the family for the 11 years I had him... his cremated ashes are still with us.. along with his last collar.


----------



## mreynolds102787 (Feb 4, 2011)

Siberian Huskies - This is mine named Kodiack!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love yellow labs!


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

I agree. I've always admired German Shepards! I also think Bichon Frises and Shih Tzus are adorable!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

To difficult a question! There are so many examples of every breed that are simply not good dogs. Particularly the popular ones as irresponsible "breeders" get their hands on them and contribute to the problem. Labs, for example, used to be known as amazing family dogs. Now it's a shock to see a great example of a Lab or GSD in a vet clinic the past few years. 

I'd be very wary about getting a German Shepherd Dog these days. However, I know that when you have a good GSD, you've got one heck of a great dog. The problem is finding a breeder that has managed to keep a solid line going with good personalities and health. I don't think I could ever say, "I love all ____s!" One of my close friend who's a new veterinarian adopted a young GSD from the shelter. She's a dog trainer, and has spent a lot of money on this dog to fix the damage that has been done to him (training etc). He's still very much in need of a muzzle but he's come a long way in the last year due to this girl who's trying everything to give him a good life. She loves him dearly (obviously) and is a fan of the breed but they're not for everyone. 

Pros and cons of every breed aside, I've had three Golden Retrievers. I'd also, at some point down the road, like to have a Flat Coated Retriever, Doberman, Collie, GSD and Alaskan Malamute...if I can find the right dogs. Every breed has something to offer, the trick is finding one that fits how the breed SHOULD be.


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

been mentioned already so +1 for Newfoundland, lived with one for 8 years until his death 2 years ago now, i'm glad i grew up as a young person with this dog breed, weve had Bernese & st Bernard before him, other giant breeds, but theres something about Newfies, unfortunately they can be prone to hip problems and rarely live past 8 years, heres 2 pics of him in his prime.


----------



## Wrexx (Apr 8, 2010)

My grandpa had a Pitbull/Lab mix that was pretty much the perfect dog. She was really mean looking and barked loud to keep strangers away but really whenever we would let her inside for the night she would jump on the couch with you and just be a huge, cuddly teddy bear.

Also I think Korgis get honorable mention


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

*Corgi!*


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

crystaltears said:


>


^^^^^^^^^^^^
Sooo Freakin' cuuutee!!!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

I've always liked the Beagles. My family has had a beagle mix, german shepherd/husky cross and currently we have 2; a Doberman/beagle cross and we're told a Brittany Spaniel. I've always really loved the huskies as well. I like Boston Terriers too lol 

But when I am able to get a place of my own and the time is right. I'd love to have an American Eskimo Dog someday. However in reality I'll probably be adopting a mixed breed from a shelter. Too many dogs need new homes these days


----------

